# Possible new seating configurations



## Mailliw (May 25, 2021)

So I just found this flexible seating layout from a British company and thought it looked really cool. I don't think any railroad has actually adopted it yet, but I think it looks like a great option for Amtrak's next generation of Business Class coaches and/or a premium long distance coach option. It even looks 2 seats could be configured as a berth for overnight travel. Thoughts?


----------



## jiml (May 25, 2021)

I don't get it. Once the seats are pivoted you're sitting with someone who was not previously your traveling companion - overnight? It's good for the people in the window seats I guess.


----------



## Exvalley (May 26, 2021)

I think the point is that the seats can be configured for groups of two or groups of four.


----------



## Trogdor (May 26, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I think the point is that the seats can be configured for groups of two or groups of four.



Amtrak’s current seats can already do that.


----------



## Exvalley (May 26, 2021)

Trogdor said:


> Amtrak’s current seats can already do that.


Amtrak’s seats can be adjusted to allow the same seats to accommodate a group of two or four facing each other with privacy?


----------



## Trogdor (May 26, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> Amtrak’s seats can be adjusted to allow the same seats to accommodate a group of two or four facing each other with privacy?



I don’t recall “facing each other” being part of your original statement.


----------



## Qapla (May 26, 2021)

Those chairs do not look all that comfortable to me - do they recline?


----------



## Exvalley (May 26, 2021)

Trogdor said:


> I don’t recall “facing each other” being part of your original statement.


If you had taken the time to watch the short video that is the subject of this thread you would have seen that.


----------



## Barb Stout (May 27, 2021)

What is the orange thing sticking out of the top of the chairs?


----------



## PVD (May 27, 2021)

Mailliw said:


> So I just found this flexible seating layout from a British company and thought it looked really cool. I don't think any railroad has actually adopted it yet, but I think it looks like a great option for Amtrak's next generation of Business Class coaches and/or a premium long distance coach option. It even looks 2 seats could be configured as a berth for overnight travel. Thoughts?


I'm guessing from everyone's replies there is a video clip I'm not seeing......


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 27, 2021)

PVD said:


> I'm guessing from everyone's replies there is a video clip I'm not seeing......


Click on the word *this* in his post (it's blue indicating it's a link)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 27, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> What is the orange thing sticking out of the top of the chairs?


Probably to grab ahold of while walking through the train if you're unsteady on your feet due to the train's movement.


----------



## Cal (May 27, 2021)

I don't see this working very well.


----------



## PVD (May 27, 2021)

thanks, worked perfectly, time to clean the screen and my glasses..........


----------



## IndyLions (May 28, 2021)

I think it looks clever, and would be a big improvement, especially for families of 3+ traveling together. My only question is density. I would imagine 3 across would be max. But for BC on corridors or a BC sleeper alternative on LD - it would be nice.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (May 28, 2021)

Not sure that the benefits of these seat outweigh the cost and space needed.

Also here in the US the crash standards might be a issue.

That said if you could convert them to a sleeping area one way, and back to seating for 2-4 the other. You could have the trainset be a overnight sleeper train one way, then turn around as a daytime train in the other.
As the OP suggested(kind of).

Interesting link, Thank to the OP.


----------



## cocojacoby (May 29, 2021)

I think it looks cool and I like the way the seats "interlock" to create privacy, but I was waiting to see them turn into beds and that didn't happen. If this system created mini bedrooms I would like them more. Also I think these seats need a lot of room to turn and I am not sure you can get four across in a railcar.


----------

